# Bristol City Council joins the eviction bandwagon



## BlackArab (Aug 14, 2011)

_In Bristol, it could be either their benefits being cut or an eviction, but we are told there are other measures that could be used. Cllr Gary Hopkins, Executive Member for Targeted Improvements, said: "Probably the biggest punishment, as far as a lot of the purpetrators are concerned is the loss of tenancy. _
_"We can look at other sanctions, including financial. But what is effect is the powers through the criminal justice system with regards to tenacy."_

http://www.jackbristol.com/news/bristols-news/bristol-city-council-could-evict-rioters-6578/

Get the word out.


----------



## teccuk (Aug 15, 2011)

Well that will start a riot.


----------



## Serotonin (Aug 17, 2011)

Executive Member for Targeted Improvements.

Suspicious job title that


----------

